# $30bn building projects on target



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, well thats a huge figure for projects u/c, enjoy:


The value of building projects under construction in the UAE is estimated at around $30 billion, with most of them being situated in Dubai.

They include for example new residential districts, the construction of over 60 new hotels across the country, the massive expansion of the airports in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, and the building of large shopping centres and other commercial premises.

The revelation came as organisers dmg world media Dubai prepare for Big 5 2004 to be held next month.

"Activity in the UAE construction industry is at a premium with current large scaled projects due for completion representing just 10 per cent of those to be implemented," said Bob Hughes of dmg world media Dubai.

The largest and longest established exhibition for the construction and contracting industry will once again be held at the Dubai International Exhibition Centre. 

Bob Hughes added: "With the show's continued increase in demand it can only benefit exhibitors, distributors and exporters, and continue to augur well for the sustained economic well being of Dubai."

This year sees the utilisation of the Shaikh Rashid Hall and a specially erected pavilion to provide the largest Big 5 exhibition to date. 

The expansion follows growing demand for space from individual exhibitors and National Pavilions, all keen to make sure they are exhibiting at the only Middle East construction fair.

The importance of the demand for space lead the organisers to dedicate the Shaikh Rashid Hall to exhibitors from all over the world and specialise in one of the seven sectors, Marble, Ceramics & Stone Products and Machinery. 

The other major industry sectors include Building & Construction, Cleaning and Maintenance, Water Technology and Environment, AC and Refrigeration, Bathrooms and Ceramics and Glass & Metal.

The dedicated sectors provide a distinct advantage for exhibitors as well as visitors, assisting all concerned to find the right products for future projects.

The current boom in the construction industry in the UAE is increasing with government spending set to continue over the next 10 years on the creation of new infrastructure projects, office and residential accommodation. 

The Big 5 2004 will take place from November 20 to 24 at the Dubai International Exhibition Centre, with the show expected to attract over 30, 000 visitors. More than 1,600 exhibitors from over 50 countries will be present.

An international exhibition and publishing company, dmg world media produces over 300 market-leading trade exhibitions, consumer shows and fairs each year and publishes 65 related magazines, newspapers, directories and market reports. dmg world media employs more than 800 people and maintains a worldwide presence through 38 offices. 

dmg world media is a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Daily Mail and General Trust (DMGT), one of the largest and most successful media companies in the United Kingdom.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> "Activity in the UAE construction industry is at a premium with current large scaled projects due for completion representing just 10 per cent of those to be implemented"


so 9more burj dubais, 9more JLTs, 18more palms.... 

:runaway:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

only 10% DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG :/ mashalah ...


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

mashala nice


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

then there will also be a conference where all the world's most famous architects will discuss on dubai. more towers to be expected!


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

hehe... looks like dubai will have to take over sharjah..!! is there any land available!!


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

we are going back into the desert as we are blocked by Sharjah to the north, the sea to the west (not that its a problem cos we build over and under it) and Jebel Ali is quite a distance from the city, so its going East, look at sports land and Dubai land, Arabian Ranches etc


----------

